# Scruffy fur.



## Fraction (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm not having much mouse luck lately, am I?

After Flower was pts at the vet's, I combined all three girls into one cage. They were all okay during the day, so I left them together overnight. In the morning, Kinkajou's face was bitten, so I pulled her out and set her up on her own.

Since then, her face hasn't healed up; and her fur has gotten strange and grotty looking. As of today/last night, she also has strong, foul-smelling diarrhea. It's not pure liquid, but very, er, sloppy. I've only ever seen stuff like that before if the mice have had too much veg, but they haven't had any at all for a few weeks. They are on the same food/bedding/etc as they've always been.

So I'm not sure what's up with the sloppy poos or the fur. Normally I'd assume mites or a reaction to bedding--but the rest of my mice are fine (and their barred cages are basically touching, so any mites would very easily slip through the wires), and the bedding hasn't changed. Wondered if anyone had any ideas on what to do; leave, take to vets, etc. I'm going to start swabbing her with a saline solution to help clear up the bites, hopefully. My mice usually--and all the others--have very soft, smooth fur.


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

Fraction said:


> I'm not having much mouse luck lately, am I?
> 
> After Flower was pts at the vet's, I combined all three girls into one cage. They were all okay during the day, so I left them together overnight. In the morning, Kinkajou's face was bitten, so I pulled her out and set her up on her own.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry about whats happened, and I cant really help, but she is soooo cute! And i love her name :love1


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Any way of getting her some antibiotics?

It almost looks like she was scratching at her eyes---strange! If you give her raw oatmeal, that should help with her runny poo. It seems like she's dealing with something systemically, either she isn't strong enough to heal the bites, or the bites are scratches that indicate something else is going on. If you don't recognize what's wrong with her, I would definitely recommend the vet.


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I second the vote for antibiotics - a trip to the vet would be wise. It sounds like there's an infection.

She's adorable, by the way.


----------

